# After market company for the Holden (GTO)



## hm3to1stlt (Nov 8, 2004)

Thought you all might like to see this.

http://www.jhp.com.au/index.php



Hello Erik

Thanks for your enquiry

Yes the Aussie Monaro is basically the same vehicle as the GTO except the
front bumper facia, exhaust and some other cosmetic parts.
We currently send parts to the USA, the U.K and the middle east where the
same vehicle (GTO - Monaro - Lumina SS - VXR Coupe) is sold.
The moulded mud spats/ mud flaps/ splash guard set (4) to suit your GTO is
$116 USD + freight approx $40 USD

regards

Geoff Thuring

JHP Vehicle Enhancements
Ph: +61 3 9877 0888
Fax: +61 3 9877 0878
Web Site: www.jhp.com.au


DISCLAIMER
This e-mail (and any attachments to this e-mail) is for the exclusive use of
the person, firm or corporation to which it is addressed and may contain
information that by law is privileged, is confidential or is protected by
copyright. If you are not the intended recipient you must not disseminate,
copy or take any action in reliance on it. No part of it should be reduced,
adapted or transmitted without the written consent of the copyright owner.
If you are not the intended recipient we request that you notify JHP Vehicle
Enhancements on (613) 9877 0888 or respond to the sender by return e-mail.
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Perez 1stLt Erik D" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, November 16, 2004 9:25 AM
Subject: Sales to America


> Good afternoon,
>
> I am a new and proud owner of a 2004 Pontiac GTO (Really a Holden!). While
> there are many companies here in the states to buy things for the motor,
it
> is nearly impossible to find quality aftermarket body and interior
> accessories. The sales volume is so low as to not really make it
profitable
> to make and sell the stuff. This leads me to three questions:
>
> 1) Are the American versions of the Holden still closely related enough
> that I could use the parts you sell on my GTO?
> 2) Do you have any problem selling to people here in the states? Other
> than shipping costs are their any import restrictions?
> 3) To start, I am very interested in mud flaps / splash guards for my
> car. It seems the finish of the paint is very soft and prone to chip
> quickly. I think a quality match set of splash guards would help greatly.
>
> Thank you for your time,
> Respectfully,
> Erik
>


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

_GREAT_ linkage! Thanks! :cheers 

Just sent him an email asking about a HSV GTO fascia...let the De-Pontiac-ing begin! 










This "Dominator" fascia is cool too (though very similar):


----------

